# Mayan Stingless Beekeeping in Clay Pots by the Nahuas indigenous people



## zabadoh (Jul 18, 2019)

Documentary in Spanish. The beekeeping and honey extraction is in the first 15 minutes.






From Wikipedia: "The Nahua comprise the largest indigenous group in Mexico and second largest group in El Salvador."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nahuas

Apparently, this species, Melipona Beecheii, and the native beekeeping practice is going extinct in its native habitat of the Yucatan Peninsula, but keeping them is a popular hobby in Cuba.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...bees-mysteriously-find-a-sweeter-home-in-cuba


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure I can agree with the doom and gloom. I've seen Melipona beecheii in Mexico twice in recent years. In face I saw three species of Melipona in Veracruz, and three species of another stingless bee, Trigona in the same apiary. I've seen Melipona kept in log hives, box hives, and traditional clay hives as in the above photo. I've seen Trigona in trees and box hives. Just last week I saw species of Melipona and Trigona in Oaxaca Mexico. Also was given a Trigona honey pot from a box hive in Xochimilco, MX. The Melipona honey in Veracruz tasted of vinegar, but still interesting. The Trigona honey last week was slightly acid but delicious and sweet. Plenty of honeys from these bees being sold in the market place. Probably not all as advertised, but still, some pure Melipona honey is there. And, I believe there are now educational programs for women in the Yucatan to promote Melipona culture.

Also, I know a professor in Virginia who promotes Melipona culture in the Amazon. He has devised a box hive that allows honey harvest without destroying the colony as is often done in the traditional clay hives, and also reduces losses to a predatory fly.


----------



## Paulzie (Feb 19, 2020)

Any idea why they are not permitted in the USA? Would another Pollinator really be a bad thing? Is there some other reason?
I had looked into these several years ago because of the "Stingless" part  
The honey is supposed to be good and different but also more watery.
I've seen a few shows about them. I'm sure theres several on Youtube


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, thinner. I found the Melipona/Trigona honey in Veracruz...west coast of Mexico...a bit of a vinegar flavor. In Xochimilco near Mexico City the Trigona honey was sweeter.


----------



## Paulzie (Feb 19, 2020)

Been reading lots of sites on Stingless bees
Found this post - https://www.honeybeesuite.com/are-stingless-bees-moving-north/
Seems some were found in Palo Alto, CA
another story about them on that site - https://www.honeybeesuite.com/immigrant-bees-that-colonized-north-america/

Anyone on here from Palo Alto?


----------

